

Computer viruses rampant on medical devices - neilk
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/429616/computer-viruses-are-rampant-on-medical-devices/

======
andrewl
I don't know much about medical devices, so can anybody tell me why so many of
them are running on Windows?

